# 100 Days!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im on day 100! Woo Hoo! This is my second time round. So hoping for EVEN better results than the first! Yay!


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Congratulations Nikki! I hope it works even better for you this time round too! I definitely noticed a big improvement after my first time round, maybe someday I'll start a second round too.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

WTG NIKKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!Congrats!!!!!







BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Wooo Hooo!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

You GO girl!!!


----------

